
Show HN: Autumn (macOS window manager) is going open source - sephoric
https://sephware.com/blog/2019-03-25-autumn-macos-window-manager-now-open-source.html
======
sephoric
If anyone takes this over, here's a patch of what I was working on last:
[https://sephware.com/autumn/innertabs.patch.txt](https://sephware.com/autumn/innertabs.patch.txt)

------
eddyg
Thank you for making this open-source instead of just letting all your hard
work over the years go stagnant. I understand this can be a tough decision,
but hopefully your efforts will lead to a bright future for Autumn.

